# O scale Marx Diesel



## infernisdiem (Nov 12, 2011)

I have an O scale Marx Diesel that i won off from Ebay, and i ran it on O-27 tube rail without issue, to be fancier i decided to use my fast track loop around my O-27 loop, and found that my center collector was beginning to wear down. My main question is if there was a way to trade out the Marx center plate, with the Lionel rolling center catch.


http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=12762&page=2
(about half way down has the pictures of what the diesel looks like from the underneath)


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Replacement, no. The best you could do is take a prewar center piece and rivet or solder on the Marx piece. That would be my guess.














































Then again it may not fit. All the pieces would have to be bended.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Can you just get a new Marx center piece?
Do they sell them?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

After some thought, it would be easier to use a car that already has a center pickup. Since you have a diesel, a tender won't do but would work for a steam loco. ALl you need is to run a wire to the bulb. Without the clanky center rail it may run better on Lionel track. The gear wheels have always been the real issue with that.


----------



## Handyandy (Feb 14, 2012)

Could you mount rollers on the front (non-powered) truck rather than on the rear one? Perhaps you could also mount rollers on the dummy unit?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Rollers for rolloing stock have been discussed. I suggesteed a Lionel plate adapter. It clips to the axle,has a roler and even a Lionel Knuckle. All problems solved there,

A lionel truck from a search light car










A comparison of a Marx Tender to a Lionel bar end truck.










A simple pan to show how it attaches. These parts are availble from the part dealers.









Just remember the roller is completely isolated from the truck.

Here is the older discussion on thr trucks.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I wonder what happened to the OP?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That piece just snaps on?
I don't see a coupler or a roller on the one your holding? 
I guess I am missing something.
How much do the get for that piece?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I believe The Train Tender had the whole assembly for $7.50, I bought a couple of them. I think I still have one in my parts box, I figure sooner or later I'll need it.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Train tender link on baseplates many different types tp choose from.

He has Marx Parts too.

The piece I have is standard, but missing the coupler.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

A few more to see.


----------



## infernisdiem (Nov 12, 2011)

I think at that point, my wife made me put my track away. It is kind of funny, I have googled various questions that recently popped into mind, apparently I have had these exact questions before. However, the piece that pops onto the truck seems like it will be a great item to pick up for adding a light to my marx tenders, and cabooses.


----------

